# G. Skill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK 2x2GB thread



## EastCoasthandle (May 2, 2008)

I'm impressed with this ram as it's rock solid at 1.95V (bios) @ 1066.  If you own this 2x2GB kit post your OC'ing results.


----------



## AsRock (May 2, 2008)

How far you been able to get it EastCoasthandle ?..  I was going get some my self but got the PC8000 and saved my self $60+ and it runs 1066.


----------



## Xazax (May 2, 2008)

That Gskill is made with Promochips.. so dont expect OCing miracles.... Voltage isnt too amazing considering your running CAS5 and only 266mhz over 800 default for 1.8v


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 2, 2008)

AsRock said:


> How far you been able to get it EastCoasthandle ?..  I was going get some my self but got the PC8000 and saved my self $60+ and it runs 1066.



I haven't really been stressing it as of yet.  Thus the reason for creating this thread.  I wanted to see if others tried this ram yet.

I found a PDF on the ram for anyone interested in learning more about it.


----------



## AsRock (May 3, 2008)

neither of mine or those 1066's are Microns accourding to G.Skill i have all reayd talked to them about it.

I allso checked by sliding the HS of and the chips i found were un marked.


Here's the e-mail

Hi



No it doesn’t



Thank you

GSKILL USA REP



From: AsRock [mailto:] 
Sent: Saturday, March 29, 2008 10:45 PM
To: G.SKILL USA SUPPORT
Subject: Re: Hello memory question



Hi. sorry to bother you about this again.  do these use D9 ic's ?.. ( F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK )



Thank You

----- Original Message ----- 

From: G.SKILL USA SUPPORT 

To: 'AsRock' 

Sent: Wednesday, March 26, 2008 1:10 PM

Subject: RE: Hello memory question


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 3, 2008)

AsRock said:


> neither of mine or those 1066's are Microns accourding to G.Skill i have all reayd talked to them about it.
> 
> I allso checked by sliding the HS of and the chips i found were un marked.
> 
> ...


No they are not Micron.  I was told they use PSC (powerchip semiconductor Corp.) ICs. The 2x2GB 8500's use the same ICs as the 2x2GB 8000


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 19, 2008)

400x9






450x8 

1.  I'm able to get this ram stable at 1.96V (bios).
2.  I was told that this kit uses PSC 
3.  Uses 8 Layers PCB which can avoid electronic noise and provide more stable impedance and lower signal distortion


----------

